# Very very funny!



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Maybe lots have seen this video. I received it yesterday and i just love it! Very funny!

TWO DOGS DINING - YouTube


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Too Funny...........


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hahahahaha that is hilarious!!! :lol:

Such patient dogs too lol that's awesome. I think I'll email that to all my family, so funny


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is fantastic - you gotta watch it twice, one for one dog and one for the other.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is too funny....


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, it is very funny!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Badu (Oct 8, 2011)

Love it! very funny, and dogs are sooooo cute!


----------

